# Jake - 15th years and 9 months



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Update on Jake, we're celebrating monthly birthdates. We have neighbors leaving Jake treat bags on our fence, letters and other goodies. We now sit out on the front lawn and keep Jake lying on us (covered with a towel) or he lays on the grass with us, watching the neighbors. It's amazing all the folks who've taken to Jake, knowing he's possibly in his last days - Goldens, as all you know, have a way of attracting folks, as they love and make others feel loved.

If we want to take a trip to the backyard, Jake's in the wheel barrel and off we go. We've loved Jake like a child, as we've never had children and have had him since he was 6 weeks old. Missy told me that she has become so endeared to him since his health has started to fade. He's been through a lot, we had bot fly issues when it was hot and had to have him shaved, so we could get rid of the parasites and cure his hot spots - I was determined not to lose him to a parasite - I want it to be his way.

Wish us luck, when he turned 15 I never thought 16 was remotely possible - now we're 3 months away!!

Thanks everyone for your support - Jake deserves it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

Jake sounds like a lucky dog to have you in his corner.

I am moving your thread to the Seniors sub-forum, where I suspect you'll find a lot of new friends.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Pulling for Jake to be with you for many more years.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! Almost 16! Jake you are certainly a trooper! Here's to your upcoming 16th birthday!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Love Jake!!!!!*


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Jake has such a beautiful sugar face!! Sending lots of thoughts that Jake makes it way beyond the 3 months of his 16 BD! There is something incredibly special about the sugar goldens.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow almost 16!! This story made my eyes well up. I love how you put it, that golden have a way of making people feel loved. That is so true. Jake will live on no matter what.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wishing you many more birthdays! Jake could not have a better mom or dad.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

You hang in there Jake!! What a great face he has!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a gorgeous photo! He's got such a sweet sweet face. Hoping you are able to make many more memories with Jake.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jake is a beautiful Old Gold, 15 years and 9 months is amazing. 


He sounds like such a wonderful boy, what a great life he's had.

The Old Golds are so very special and precious. 

My bridge boy made it to 15.5, we were truly blessed to have him all those years.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Amazing!! I love the photo! We'll celebrate the monthaversaries right along with you guys! Happy 15.9!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, what a sweetie-pie! SweetGirl is right, we will be right here to celebrate with you!


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

How blessed you are to have had Jake for almost 16 years! He is a beauty!


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

*Jake about to turn 15y , ll mo's.*

Jake is now 15 years and 11 months - we're almost there! He's weak but shows no pain. He has about 30% sight and only hears very loud sounds but he's in no pain. To get him around back, we use the wheel barrel and we load him in it, he loves it. Jake was an 85lb dog (very lean and built well), he's down to about 50 pounds now but gets all the loving he needs. Wish us look to 16 and further - We cancelled 2 years of vacations and travels to be with Jake - some things are far more important!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 15.11 Jake!!! Keep enjoying your wheel barrel rides!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys are awesome, and the love you have for Jake so beautiful. I'm a subscriber to this thread now.

Looking forward to Sweet Sixteen! God Bless You


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a beautiful love story Way to go Jake! 
Looking forward to seeing many more milestones


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 15.11, Jake!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update!! Glad to hear Jake is still happy and doing well, wishing you lots more great time with him.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Just caught this thread.
So very happy for Jake he has such caring and devoted parents.
I know all the love you gave him for the last 15+ years has come back to you triple fold.
Cheers Jake. Nov 4th around the corner


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 15 - 11 Jake, so wonderful to hear you are still doing well, what a handsome boy you are, you have given me the biggest smile on my face today! x


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy 15.11 Jake!!! Your love for your beautiful boy shines through in your posts and I wish you all many, many more birthday months  

We, too have one that is around the same age--unfortunately we have only had her for two years rather than your almost 16--but love her just as much as if she had been with us since she was a pup. The past several months we have had ups and downs, but oh, these sugar-faced babies are the best!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing Jake many, many, many more rides in his wheelbarrow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your love and devotion to Jake is so very touching........all dogs should be so lucky to have a family like yours. 

Enjoy the wheelbarrow rides Jake boy!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy Belated 15.11 Jake!!!!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy 15.11 to Jake what a milestone. Id love too see his picture...did I miss it somewhere?? Enjoy the rest of what life gives you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 15.11 Jake. What wonderful love filled days you are enjoying. I'm so glad I've found your thread so I can join in the celebrations


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

Amazing! Happy birthday to jake!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I loved reading your post and seeing the beautiful picture of Jake.
Blessings to you and him for a remarkable long life.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy 15.11 Jake!! Monthly birthdays are richly deserved. It sounds like you have people who love you more than anything - how lucky you are.

Wishing you many more!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy 15 years and 11 months Jake! Wheelbarrow rides sound fun!

You are a fortunate boy to have such a wonderful family.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy 15.11th Birthday Jake!!!


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Very sad news. As I type this, Missy and I are saying our final goodbyes to Jake. We have an appointment with our Vet at 8AM EST to say our final goodbye and bring some mercy to his situation. He's developed some sores that we can't heal and now his front legs are gone, his blindness is getting worse even. Missy's going to sleep with on his air bed we setup downstairs and I'll go down and join them later. For the last couple of months we have been suspending his hind legs, carrying him, putting him in a wheel barrel and anything else we could think of to extend his life. Up until this Tuesday, he's been pain-free but it's all setting in now. 

My wife and I are 48 and 49, Jake's been with us 1/3 of our lives. We were married October 1997 and he was my Christmas present that year. Funny to look back, my wife, being a newlywed was nervous about a dog, thinking she would be the third wheel and I'd be off with Jake - well guess who's "baby" and "first born" he's been. 

Wish us luck, we've cried, cried and will cry some more - I hate losing my little buddy but I keep telling myself he's had almost 16 wonderful years, got a gazillion kisses, has always been happy/healthy and we're now to the point where we need to do this.

God Bless and thanks for all the kind posts and words - this is a terrific group. We'll take a year off (or so we say) to catch up on the house, Kentucky Basketball and vacations - but when our next baby arrives (we've already named him Sampson), we'll debut his pics here, promise. But....there'll never be another Jake.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers and thoughts are with your family during this momentous and sad time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry that you are having to say goodbye to beautiful Jake. Wow almost 16 - that's quite an achievement, he must have had an amazing life with you. It hurts to lose them at any age and we never can quite have long enough with them  thinking of you at this very sad time as Jake makes his journey to rainbow bridge.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very sorry it is time to say goodbye to Jake. He has obviously had a wonderful life with you and your wife. You are giving him his last gift...to be free of pain and run free and happy at the bridge. We never have them long enough, but they sure do give us an enormous amount of love in their time with us!! This last night together will be something you will cherish forever. My thoughts are with you both and give extra kisses to Jake for me. Enjoy your angel wings sweet boy!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this.
Run ahead amazing Jake. :") God bless.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Run free, sweet Jake, run free


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel your tears and pain. What a wonderful life on Earth you've given Jake. Only Jake's body will have failed. He will merely be returning to where we all come from: Heaven. 

I'll be thinking a lot about you today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Your post made me cry. Even though you had 16 years, it's never enough. I'm so sorry for the sadness you are going through.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, what an amazing life Jake has had. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed Jake


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. No amount of time can ever be enough with a wonderful dog, but he is blessed to have had you guys for his entire life.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry! Jake had a wonderful life with you! All of our furbabies will be there to greet him at the Bridge. Run free, sweet boy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP dear Jake. You had an amazing, wonderful life!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jake. RIP sweet Jake.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Jake passing! But, what a wonderful 16 years you all had together!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful life Jake has had with you, so many never experience true love. My thoughts and prayers are with you today as Jake's take his final journey. Just shy of 16 years is amazing, but as we all know, it is never long enough. RIP sweet boy!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry about your dear Jake. You and your wife gave him a wonderful life and in turn he gave you a wonderful life. 

Please know I'm thinking about you and your wife today.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry about your loss of Jake but what a wonderful life you all had together


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your very difficult journey. You gave Jake an AMAZING 16 years of love and adventure. He's on to the next great adventure where he will wait to slather you with kisses when you meet again. My thoughts go out to you today and in the rough days ahead.

Lisa and "The Boys".


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Fly free Jake. 

I am so sorry for your loss. What a great guy he was.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry to read this, what a wonderful life he had with you, if only they could go on forever, my thoughts, prayers and best golden wishes are with you x


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Farewell sweet Jake.
Your mom and dad, and I am sure countless others, will mourn your loss.
But soon you will be in the company of many, many fine pups who have gone before you, off to the green fields and cool waters where you will be pain free and able to run fast like the wind once again.
God Speed dear pup. All our very best thoughts and sympathy to your loving mom and dad. 
Robin and Olliver


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> Wishing Jake many, many, many more rides in his wheelbarrow!


 GoldenMum, you're boo looked so much like Jake - he loved the water too! I wish we could keep them forever - love em' everyday, which I'm sure you do and have.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

A loved One is not gone, until they are forgotten! 
And to Live in the Hearts of those left behind is to Live Forever!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

What a wheelbarrow full of Golden memories you must have. God speed precious Jake.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw your thread today and read from the beginning and was saddened to see Jake is now gone. It's never easy, and to spend a 1/3 of your life with your buddy makes it especially difficult. I look forward to stories and pictures when you adopt another pup.


----------

